# 26 gallon DIY sump failed leaking test



## Lemeshianos (Jan 30, 2008)

The length is 100cm, width 25cm and height 40cm.
I did a small research and found out that for acrylic and the thickness I have(1/4 inch) 30 cm height is max.
I guess I built the sump with too much length and height for the acrylic thickness. And didn't add the baffles before leak testing. Also the long length adds to the bend that caused the leak. Unfortunately this is the dimensions I can used because the space inside the stand is limited.
Would the baffles help keeping the acrylic from bending or it shouldn't make much of a difference?

The following image shows how I made the joints. The white color is the bottom piece and dark colored is the long side piece(100cm).









I'm also posting how the sump was and how I plan to reinforce it. I m not sure If these will help so I need your opinion guys!









The center piece is 30cmx25cm and I plan to rest the lights for the refugium on top of it. The left and right pieces are 25x5. Can I go bigger or would it block the aeration?
I've also seen a design where the tank has another piece on top, tha same size as the bottom piece, but it has an big opening on top. I think a design like that won't reinforme my sump at all.


----------



## SKAustin (Aug 1, 2006)

The baffles should give the sump extra support, yes.

The frame like top would also add support.

The top you are planning will work, but may actually give less support than a frame like top. It also blocks access to a good portion of the sump.


----------



## Lemeshianos (Jan 30, 2008)

I also had suggestions to use weld-on instead of silicone.
What do you think?Will silicone hold together or should I go with weld-on instead?


----------



## SKAustin (Aug 1, 2006)

No, silicone does not adhere well to Acrylic. Here's an excellent resource for working with acrylic.

www.melevsreef.com/allmysumps.html


----------

